# Sugarboy!!!!!!!!!



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

man i am still crying i am laughing so hard lol


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kids growing up in the computer age. Good Lord! lmao

"He liked her face even more than her hooters, so he married her" I know its a bit crude, but it did make me laugh to tears.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

That was great, I needed that today. Thanks


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Hahaha it say i have to spread the green around. Someone help me out. That was hilarious.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok.....


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

This is hilarious!


----------



## eyznaga (Apr 30, 2012)

Genius! Simply genius!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

That was great! That boy could talk.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> Hahaha it say i have to spread the green around. Someone help me out. That was hilarious.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Covered


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

****...that kids nuts

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

lol when he cups the fart **** man i lose it i guess its the inner 8 yr old in me, and thanks for the green guys lol this was too funny not to share


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Had to see it again. LMAO


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

not as funny as the first one but these two are alright


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

can't believe I wasted that time when I could have been doing something useful, like bugging MC..


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

lordbater said:


> can't believe I wasted that time when I could have been doing something useful, like bugging MC..


lol you would probably complain if i invited you to a free BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

new one


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

BigNate523 said:


> lol you would probably complain if i invited you to a free BBQ :biggrin:




probably, but you'll notice I haven't unsubscribed yet..

A


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Did someone say BBQ?


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

He's back lol


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm tired just from listening...


----------

